

Ask HN: How do you determine the potential of a startup? - ahmedaly

Hi,
I would like to know.. what are the base factors to determine the potential of a startup?
Or its something that does not have a specific factors, and just about feelings, luck, and surprising boom?
======
canatan01
I think there is some base (like the founders) but the rest is a combination
of factors. I don't think there is some recipe for success.

